# Have you been stung by a lionfish



## waterninja (Jul 31, 2012)

I want to hear from someone that has been stung by a lionfish. Would like to know the ground truth as to what was the damage. I would really like to hear from someone that was stung in our waters by the species that has moved in here. Thanks!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I've been finned (dont know about "stings")
Total of three times twice underwater while diving by live fish and
Once while cleaning an iced dead fish
The iced dead fish was nothing, no worse than a snapper
The two live timeas both hurt enough I cussed but didn't cut my dive short
Pain completely subsided within 1-2 hours
To put it into perspective, for me, I find sweat bees (the yellowjacket looking. Bees you see while cleaning fish hurt MUCH worse.....to me

Both of the live
Finnings were under the thumbnail to make it worse


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

I got hit in the thumb about half way through a dive didn't know what the fuss was all about but got on the boat and it started got sick to my stomach a little didn't know the hot water trick so a buddy gave me ice and it got worse and worse and... after about 2 hours it started getting better at one point thought it would be better to just cut if off but that was just my experience.


----------



## waterninja (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys. Not as bad as I had heard, but right in line with what I found researhing on line.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I've been hit by them a few times. The live ones....in the water ...they hurt ...but not as bad as a bee sting. The ones that have been on ice aren't much to speak of. The poision resides between the spine and the delicate membrane that covers it. When you get stuck the spine pierces the membrane and goes into your flesh. For the sting to be at its worst the spine has to be pristine and the penetration has to be well into the flesh. 
I think that once the membrane has been roughed up or removed completely....like would happen while the were in a net or cooler...the poision is washed away or degrades quickly.
It's known that the poision degrades quickly when heated....it's unknown how much cold effects it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have been stung by Scorpion fish a few times as soon as you apply hot water it breaks down the chemical poison. Never use cold water it makes it much worse. Lion fish are the same basic poison so I have been told...


----------

